
Happy New Year from Y Combinator - sethbannon
http://blog.ycombinator.com/happy-new-year-from-y-combinator
======
thrush
Summary

Advice from YC companies to...

 _> Land a new job_

    
    
      HackerRank
      * Hire Art
      * The Muse
    

_> Learn to code_

    
    
      CodeAcademy
      CodeCombat
      HackerSchool
    

_> Take a trip_

    
    
      Vayable
      * Airbnb
      * Hipmunk
    

_> Be smarter with money_

    
    
      ReadyForZero
      FutureAdvisor
    

_> Make a positive impact in the world_

    
    
      Watsi
      Microryza

------
elwell
HackerRank looks interesting. I see there are some Functional Programming
challenges [0].

[0] -
[https://www.hackerrank.com/categories/fp/intro](https://www.hackerrank.com/categories/fp/intro)

------
overload119
Wow, HackerRank is amazing! Can't believe I've just heard of this -- I
literally was going to build the same idea (with the same name) at a
hackathon. I just wish they had more challenges in Javascript/Ruby.

In general I think the list is really great.

~~~
rvivek
Founder here - we are constantly working on adding more. Thanks for the
comment :)

~~~
elwell
Would like to see Cmd/Ctrl + Enter to compile/run tests when focused on
editor. (or am I missing a similar keyboard combination.

Another problem was that I could not easily click a "Next" button to go the
next challenge in a group. I would like to move onto the next functional
programming question but I have to go back to the categories screen.

------
MyNameIsMK
Don't forget to self-promote and always toot your own horn. _wink wink_

~~~
jjoe
I'm sure many are cringing at how this well-intentioned message was delivered.
But we're all willing to turn a blind eye in favor of scouring any positive
tidbit from it.

------
frenchman_in_ny
Interesting - I didn't know about FutureAdvisor, which seems like a great
tool.

I have one nit with it -- I just had it analyze my portfolio; I find it odd
that FA recommends no changes to an employer sponsored retirement plan due to
"significant amount of unrecognized holdings", while it knows what options are
available within the plan (ie, it doesn't suggest rebalancing the plan)

~~~
jonxu
Co-founder here, thanks for trying out FutureAdvisor. We may not have all the
plan option info available within the plan. If you have the email you signed
up with, we can take a look the specific plan. Feel free to ping us directly
at help@futureadvisor.com and we'll make sure to investigate immediately.

------
mcdowall
I hadn't heard of Vayable before but will definitely consider some of the
tours I've discovered for the month in Brazil at the World Cup now.

------
donretag
Great, the last thing I want to see as I sit here burnt out at work are
pointers to getting a new job. :)

------
photorized
Good collection of links.

